# Plaster washers



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Do any of you find these at the local Lowe's or HD? Ace?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Drywall supply, hardware stores,
McFeeley's has 'em too.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

http://www.mcfeelys.com/category.aspx?cat=plaster-washers&s_kwcid=plaster washers|1426474261


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey those are fine for foam. If I use washers I use 2 1/2" flat washers and a 3" deck screw. those thing aren't long enough cause you will use hundreds were if you use the flat washers 2 1/2" you can spread them further apart. I had a job a few years back the ceiling had dropped 4" off the joists. Good luck


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I may not need them. The job I am thinking about there is some plaster and dw damage caused by a leak. This is a case,imo, that prob needs r&r due to the possibility and or likelyhood of mold between the plaster and the lathe.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Called several places here yesterday and could find no one that stocks the washers. Not enough demand for them. I guess most repairs are made with dw and mud. Seems that might not be acceptable in the historic district, but maybe it is.

I might call an industrial supply house for the heck of it. We also have a fastener manufacturer here that just might produce them. I know they do screws, bolts, etc..

Might be worth learning to repair paster with plaster.


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

*Another source*

I've gotten a bunch from here:

*charles*st*supply *. com/*plaster*_*washers*

Note: it's a good idea to buy stainless screws for this!

(wack 15 post rule prevented posting a clickable link...)


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Lee Valley stocks packages of 100?


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

sorry never herd of it


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

www.leevalleytools.com


----------



## plasterguy (Dec 27, 2008)

*Better than Washers*

There is a new method for repairing plaster walls and ceilings, using a special adhesive rather than washer, to effectively "glue" the plaster back in place. It's been featured by Tom Silva on "This Old House" and makes plaster repair twice as fast and much easier.

You can check out the review on this old house here:
thisoldhouse.com/toh/article/0,,1628100,00.html

The adhesive can be found here:
plastermagic.com


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

plasterguy said:


> There is a new method for repairing plaster walls and ceilings, using a special adhesive rather than washer, to effectively "glue" the plaster back in place. It's been featured by Tom Silva on "This Old House" and makes plaster repair twice as fast and much easier.
> 
> You can check out the review on this old house here:
> thisoldhouse.com/toh/article/0,,1628100,00.html
> ...


Have you used this system? The reviews on that article were not very encouraging.


----------

